# Artwork submission for DTG printing



## Jeannina A. (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi, 

I'm new on the forum and looking for advice in submitting artwork for DTG printing. The previous printer I used took my original art and scanned the image, then printed it. I'm not sure if they manipulated the image after it was scanned or not. I moved and am looking for a new local printer.

I hand paint on clothes - a soft water color look. The garments are white. My previous printer even scanned one of my original shirts and the printed image looked great.

My questions...
1.) Is there an ideal way to submit original artwork to be DTG printed? The best effect of my designs is when I paint them on fabric. When I paint them on paper or canvas, it changes how the paint is absorbed and then changes the final look.
2.) I just have a scanner at home - no program that allows me to play around with an image after it's scanned. Do most printers have their art department do this before printing on the garment? Some printers want me to provide them the scanned image before they print. Would it be wise for me to invest in some kind of software to have the ability to do this?

Thanks.


----------



## fdsales (Jul 1, 2007)

Generally, each printer will use a different file format based on whatever system they have. Best advise is to ask the printer what file type they prefer. You may be able to just email the scanned file, or you may have to purchase a simple graphics program to convert the scanned image to the file type needed. Also ask if the printer will adjust or edit the image file for best results, and if so, is there a charge. Some printers will assume that whatever you send them is how you want it to print. Sometimes images need to be adjusted for color, contrast, size, and other issues, so ask.


----------



## Jeannina A. (Oct 19, 2007)

Can you tell me some names of 'simple graphic programs'? Also, my preference is to get my tags or labels printed inside the neck of the shirts. What kind of software would I need to do create these in-house? And, is this complicated to learn?

Thanks.


----------

